

12 innovative programmers working to change technology forever - mac_attack
http://www.businessinsider.com/12-innovative-programmers-working-to-change-technology-forever-2015-7?op=1

======
angersock
It'd be nice to see more folks on that list for, you know, actually
programming.

If the list contains Rob Pike and the Mesos developer, and two people whose
noteworthy contributions were apparently being harassed, I question the
validity of the definition of "innovative programmers" and its application.

